# platinum source



## masihrashidi (Jul 19, 2011)

hello to all
can any one detect the source of platinum in computer waste


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 19, 2011)

I would say that there is very little. 
You are going to find gold and palladium in better quantities.

Jim


----------



## masihrashidi (Jul 20, 2011)

jimdoc said:


> I would say that there is very little.
> You are going to find gold and palladium in better quantities.
> 
> Jim


thank you jim
but can you say me where can i find that little platinum
and about palladium can you say about it
where can i find it


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 20, 2011)

Very little is probably a bad description, you will be lucky to find any. It may be there in some items, but is very rare. Some hard drive discs may have a very thin layer, but you can't tell from looking at them, and it is a very very small amount, if it is platinum. Not worth going after in my opinion.

Just search palladium capacitors. Some mlcc capacitors have palladium, you will have to test them to find out. When testing them you may find some platinum. If you plan on going for the platinum in computers I think you will be very disappointed. If you are looking for platinum, go for catalytic converters or jewelry.

Samuel's site has some good info on palladium mlcc recovery; http://www.goldnscrap.com/

Jim


----------

